# Avevano più classe



## Ginevra65 (25 Marzo 2017)

*Avevano più classe*

Guardando foto di divi  del passato ci si rende conto di come la società sia cambiata. Abbiamo perso smalto, attraverso certe immagini si nota come abbiamo perso classe, eleganza, e senso del rispetto.


----------



## ologramma (25 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Guardando foto di divi  del passato ci si rende conto di come la società sia cambiata. Abbiamo perso smalto, attraverso certe immagini si nota come abbiamo perso classe, eleganza, e senso del rispetto.


.
signora ha ragione  pensa mia madre quando ero piccolo , parlo di mezzo secolo fa e più, la domenica mi vestiva con giacca e cravatta per andare in chiesa ora ,aldilà del giorno di festa, sono tutti vestiti casual


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> signora ha ragione  pensa mia madre quando ero piccolo , parlo di mezzo secolo fa e più, la domenica mi vestiva con giacca e cravatta per andare in chiesa ora ,aldilà del giorno di festa, sono tutti vestiti casual


 fossero vestiti solo casual!! Comunque a me piace ancora questo stile e spesso lo utilizzo.


----------



## MariLea (25 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Guardando foto di divi  del passato ci si rende conto di come la società sia cambiata. Abbiamo perso smalto, attraverso certe immagini si nota come *abbiamo perso classe, eleganza, e senso del rispetto*.


Molto vero!  e non solo nell'aspetto esteriore...


----------



## Woland (25 Marzo 2017)

Mi piace il 3d che hai aperto  perchè anche a me piacciono divi e dive del passato. Quoto tutto quello che hai scritto e se permetti posto una delle attrici che più mi piace di quell'epoca: Hedy Lamarr.

La Lamarr non fu solo bella e brava come attrice (anche se onestamente non è ricordata per capolavori particolarmente memorabili) ma aveva pure un "testone" come si dice, infatti si distinse pure come scienziata.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> Mi piace il 3d che hai aperto  perchè anche a me piacciono divi e dive del passato. Quoto tutto quello che hai scritto e se permetti posto una delle attrici che più mi piace di quell'epoca: Hedy Lamarr.
> 
> La Lamarr non fu solo bella e brava come attrice (anche se onestamente non è ricordata per capolavori particolarmente memorabili) ma aveva pure un "testone" come si dice, infatti si distinse pure come scienziata.
> 
> View attachment 12918


anche lei raffinata, non sapevo delle sue conoscenze ingegneristiche.


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2017)

Avevamo tutti più classe.
Oggi ci si veste tutti da schifo.
Guardate anche solo le foto degli anni 50...


----------



## Woland (28 Marzo 2017)

Lei è Louise Brooks, diva del muto. La sua acconciatura è tornata di moda anzi non è mai passata di moda...guardate che bella...


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Marzo 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> Lei è Louise Brooks, diva del muto. La sua acconciatura è tornata di moda anzi non è mai passata di moda...guardate che bella...
> 
> View attachment 12928


 molto bella, maliziosa!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2017)

Adesso si definisce di classe una famosa per aver mostrato la patonza


----------



## Woland (28 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> molto bella, maliziosa!


:up: 



Edit.

Aspetta...io posto ma non ti dispiace vero? No chiedo perchè il 3D è tuo


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Marzo 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 certo che puoi, anzi.....è un piacere


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso si definisce di classe una famosa per aver mostrato la patonza


vedi Belen!!!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vedi Belen!!!


Sharon Stone


----------



## Woland (29 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> certo che puoi, anzi.....è un piacere


Grazie


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2017)

E' cambiato qualcosa nell'approccio all'abbigliamento negli ultimi decenni.
Non è solo questione di ineleganza dominante.
Con l'abito si vuole suggellare l'appartenenza, di genere, di classe, l'abito è un indicatore economico, qualifica l'orientamento sessuale, l'età, la professione, la notorietà...
Un Lapo vestito a mezzo tra checca tamarra e dandy vuol significare la sua capacità di elevarsi dal ridicolo semplicemente disponendo di soldi e fama.
Una Belen vende  ispirazioni onanistiche.
In genere i giovani cercano un'identità maschile: sbeffeggiando quelli con i risvoltini, per esempio, ma vestendosi ugualmente in maniera indegna per valorizzare la loro bellezza. E questo da decenni.
E crescendo questi giovani tendono ad evitare l'abito che certifica l'avanzare dell'età: le felpe col cappuccio a 50 anni non sono affatto rare, anche perché nei negozi ormai trovi solo quelle.
La moda a basso costo insegue i giovani, e tutti gli altri che vorrebbero esserlo.
D'altronde basta un cappotto piuttosto che una giacca di plastica a regalare dieci anni di più, e questo non lo si desidera.
Il risultato sono le vie delle città piene d'inverno di informi giacche di plastica, pantaloni in jeans e sneakers più o meno colorate, più o meno appariscenti, ma quasi sempre brutte, cappellacci con visiera, felpe col cappuccio, magliette con le scritte, per non parlare del sesso femminile che ha rubato le icone maschili delle generazioni precedenti: chiodo, anfibi, per esempio.
In altre città europee questo fenomeno è meno evidente: a Parigi e a Londra percentualmente trovi più giovani con abiti discreti, cappotti d'inverno e vestiti classici d'estate, che valorizzano la figura.
Da noi è l'apoteosi non del casual, ma del trasandato.


----------



## Woland (29 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E' cambiato qualcosa nell'approccio all'abbigliamento negli ultimi decenni.
> Non è solo questione di ineleganza dominante.
> Con l'abito si vuole suggellare l'appartenenza, di genere, di classe, l'abito è un indicatore economico, qualifica l'orientamento sessuale, l'età, la professione, la notorietà...
> Un Lapo vestito a mezzo tra checca tamarra e dandy vuol significare la sua capacità di elevarsi dal ridicolo semplicemente disponendo di soldi e fama.
> ...



Oddio...io le uso le felpe col cappuccio... :facepalmerò a mia discolpa posso dire che non ho cinquant'anni...


* Ora che ci penso uso spesso pure jeans e sneakers; ok vado a nascondermi in un cantuccio... :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E' cambiato qualcosa nell'approccio all'abbigliamento negli ultimi decenni.
> Non è solo questione di ineleganza dominante.
> Con l'abito si vuole suggellare l'appartenenza, di genere, di classe, l'abito è un indicatore economico, qualifica l'orientamento sessuale, l'età, la professione, la notorietà...
> Un Lapo vestito a mezzo tra checca tamarra e dandy vuol significare la sua capacità di elevarsi dal ridicolo semplicemente disponendo di soldi e fama.
> ...


mi hai appena promosso.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2017)

Per me invece si tratta di un fenomeno complesso di spazi di espressione di sé (Essere o Avere? Alienazione) per cui il corpo è il corpo sessuato in modo evidente e la sua esibizione provocante e i tatuaggi e piercing hanno sostituito l'ambizione di voler apparire almeno simili a una classe sociale superiore attraverso appunto una classe che esprimeva educazione e formazione.
Questo è rimasto invece per quanto riguarda la casa che è l'apoteosi di vorrei ma non posso, ma se mi impegno posso sembrare. Non solo come appartenente a una classe superiore, o a un modello americano, con la villetta nell'hinterland arredata in modo da assomigliare in miniatura al cafonissimo appartamento Trump, risultando talvolta aspiranti boss di Gomorra, ma anche con un ambiente lindo e ordinato come una rivista.


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> Oddio...io le uso le felpe col cappuccio... :facepalmerò a mia discolpa posso dire che non ho cinquant'anni...
> 
> 
> * Ora che ci penso uso spesso pure jeans e sneakers; ok vado a nascondermi in un cantuccio... :rotfl:


Pure io le uso/usavo...


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me invece si tratta di un fenomeno complesso di spazi di espressione di sé (Essere o Avere? Alienazione) per cui il corpo è il corpo sessuato in modo evidente e la sua esibizione provocante e i tatuaggi e piercing hanno sostituito *l'ambizione di voler apparire almeno simili a una classe sociale superiore *attraverso appunto una classe che esprimeva educazione e formazione.
> Questo è rimasto invece per quanto riguarda la casa che è l'apoteosi di vorrei ma non posso, ma se mi impegno posso sembrare. Non solo come appartenente a una classe superiore, o a un modello americano, con la villetta nell'hinterland arredata in modo da assomigliare in miniatura al cafonissimo appartamento Trump, risultando talvolta aspiranti boss di Gomorra, ma anche con un ambiente lindo e ordinato come una rivista.


Il problema è che oggi la classe superiore si veste da tamarra...


----------



## trilobita (30 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema è che oggi la classe superiore si veste da tamarra...


La mia impressione è che tutti vogliano scimmiottare qualcuno.
Ragazze che parlano e si atteggiano a veline decerebrate,ragazzi similtronisti della defilippi.
Imprenditori figli di,che parlano come degli Agnelli in minor,altri arricchiti con l'aziendina che fa più nero di una maglieria cinese,Briatore de noaltri.
Vai al raduno Harley,vedi tutti tipi rasati,tatuaggi come se piovesse,immagini camionisti,oppure persone dedite alla malavita,come le bande di motociclisti americane o del nordeuropa.
Il più truce fa l'impiegato al catasto di Vimodrone,probabilmente..
Capisco che nulla è scevro da condizionamento,ma  almeno metterci  un pochino di fantasia....
Mi ricordo alle medie un compagno che oltre a copiare il compito di italiano,copio' pure l'intestazione..


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema è che oggi la classe superiore si veste da tamarra...


No.
La classe dei pseudo vip si veste da tamarra. I Monti hanno abiti di buon taglio di ottimo tessuto.


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> La classe dei pseudo vip si veste da tamarra. I Monti hanno abiti di buon taglio di ottimo tessuto.


Difficile pensare però possano essere fonte di ispirazione o di emulazione...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Difficile pensare però possano essere fonte di ispirazione o di emulazione...


Perché volutamente sono stati proposti altri modelli che non sfiorano il potere.


----------

